# Sleep in peace, sweet girl.



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know how hard it is Blair. Heidi was a very special girl and grief takes it's own time. I still dry thinking of Max. Hug Luke, Maggie and Tucker!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, Deb. Don't you worry, I'm giving them lots of hugs today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Blair... hugs to you. You're right... she is with you always.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Blair ... Beautiful! The depth of your love for Heidi is very apparent ...

 *I’m Still Here*
Friend, please don't mourn for me,​ I'm still here, though you don't see.​ I'm right by your side each night and day,​ And within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near,​ I'm everything you feel, see or hear.​ My spirit is free, but I'll never depart,​ As long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight.​ I'm the brightest star on a summer night.​ I'll never be beyond your reach.​ I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around,​ And the pure white snow that blankets the ground.​ I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,​ The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 
I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,​ The first warm raindrop that April will bring.​ I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,​ And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you,​ You can talk to me through the Lord above you.​ I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,​ And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 
I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep,​ And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.​ I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.​ Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!​ 
Author Unknown​


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

A great picture of your Heidi girl. We both loved the card. It's a keeper and we'll add it to Kelby's folder.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's a beautiful card with a beautiful girl. I was so pleased when mine arrived. I only wish I could have helped you more.


----------



## angelymick (Feb 2, 2009)

What a sweet peacefull picture. My sincere condolences. I Lost both my golden's last year. Ginger at 13, had to be put down for illness. Bailey, Ginger's 9 year old niece died unexpectedly in November, 08, possibly a heart attack. I swear that I hear Ginger barking from time to time and I still wait for them to come out from their cooling spot under our deck. 
On a happy note, we are awaiting the birth of "Bella" this week.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how you miss her. AIHA is such a cruel disease.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for you Blair. I know she is smiling down at you and happy that you were her Mommy. You gave her so much in her too short time with you. That is a beautiful card.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Your tribute to her was beautiful.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I loved the card when it arrived in the mail. It's a keeper. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also love that card Blair. Thank you. Your sweet Heidi knows how much you loved her and she is watching over you. xxoo


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to a beautiful girl. I feel your pain. I lost my Rowdy on Jan 28th and still miss him each day. He never came home from tie-back surgery for larangeal paralysis; aspiration pneumonia took him quickly. Take care.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I love that card!!!!((((hugs))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

So sorry for you on this anniversary, but I know that HEIDI is with you.
What a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

A beautiful tribute. The photo gets me every time I see it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you. There WILL be a reunion which will be joyous to see.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the card Blair, makes me cry every time I see her sweet face.

I know it's hard but it does get a little better, xoxo


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thnak you for the card. Blair, I know Heidi meant a lot to you . Hope good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your card is beautiful Blair, Heidi will always be in your heart and remembered.


----------



## jnethercote (Mar 24, 2020)

For those going through this horrible larangeal paralysis with their golden, please consider alternate treatments, We treated our girl with 50 mg of benadryl and 25 mg meclizine (once daily at bedtime). The benadryl calmed her breathing and dealt with inflammation in her throat while the meclizine (bonamine) was to help stop the wretching (was the only med known to cross the blood brain barrier to help with this). We started this treatment after a cardiologist did a trial on his Golden in the US. A (now) friend had posted about his trial in a blog I found and sent me the trial info. Her dog lived another 6 years with treatment, our lived to the ripe old age of 14! It was so obvious the meds helped as if we ever forgot to give the mend (just once at bedtime), we would know by midday the following day as the wretching would start. Our Sage wasn't a good candidate for the tie back surgery as she always inhaled her food. There were a handful of times over her 4 year treatment that we gave her extra benadryl in the middle of an afternoon based on symptoms. These meds gave us an extra 4 years with our Sage, once we started treating her, she never sounded as bad as before we had her diagnosed. Our vet was always amazed at her checkups!


----------

